# Small animal rescue places in or around Manchester?



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Does anyone know of any small animal rescue centres in or around Manchester?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i do Home - - rodent rescue


----------

